# Corona-Krise: Mehr Müll am Wasser?



## Salt (12. Juni 2020)

Hier in der Großstadt is alles dreckig wie immer.....aber die Bilder von Massen an Handschuhen & Masken die weltweit grade in die Umwelt gehauen werden machen nicht grade Mut.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

bei unseren Gewässern (Mittelfranken) konnte ich bisher nicht mehr Verschmutzungen feststellen als sonst. An den Vereinsgewässern relativ wenig und an den Verbandsgewässern schon deutlich mehr, hat aber nichts mit Corona zu tun, war schon immer so.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (12. Juni 2020)

Da Mensch is a Sau!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Juni 2020)

Mit Corona hat das wohl eher wenig zu tun.
Es wird warm, der Sommer naht. Die Leute wollen ganz einfach raus und lassen sich davon auch nur bedingt abhalten.

An den meisten Gewässern hier sehe ich sogar deutlich weniger Angler und Spaziergänger wie die Jahre zeitgleich zuvor.

Im Artikel steht, das in manchen Regionen keine Arbeitsdienste erlaubt sind, dadurch Ufer zuwuchern usw.
Man muß ja keine 20 Leute auf ein Gewässer loslassen, was zeitlich versetzt auch kleine Teams abarbeiten können, ohne sich dabei zu gefärden.

Wo ein Wille ist...

Auch wenn obiges Bild nur unterstützend wirken soll, ist es stark verzerrend...denn es stammt frühestens aus letztem Herbst.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juni 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr an Euren Gewässern gemacht? Vermüllen diese gerade mehr als von der Krise?




Ja es liegt mehr an den stadtnahen Gewässern rum.
Ist auch kein Wunder.
Seit Corona los ist, rennen dort haufenweise Leute rum. Und meistens in größeren Gruppen als erlaubt.
Spielen da Basketball, Fußball usw. mit Kindern, gehen spazieren, picknicken... usw. usf...

Und alle hinterlassen irgendwas.

Seitdem die Beschränkungen gelockert wurden, normalisiert es sich aber langsam wieder.
Bei nächste Arbeitseinsatz müssen aber sicher ein paar Müllsäcke mehr mit.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Juni 2020)

Während der Corona-Ausgangsbeschränkung sind nicht mehr Menschen bei uns an den Gewässern gewesen. Weder in den Isar-Auen,noch auf den beliebten Party- Kiesbänken, noch an den Baggerseen. Gefühlt liegt nach jedem schönen Wochenende unter Normal-Bedingungen  mehr Müll am Ufer als in der gesamten Corona-Zeit zusammen.

Und noch was ganz prinzipiell, weil ja die Kausalkette gerne verkannt wird oder gar unbekannt ist:
Es liegt nicht deswegen Müll an den Gewässern, weil Angler*innen nicht aufräumen, sondern weil Menschen diesen dort hinterlassen.


----------



## Floma (13. Juni 2020)

Hier und da mal etwas Müll, den es so früh im Jahr bisher nicht gab, der Müll-Peak wird aber traditionell sowieso in den Sommerferien erreicht. Ob es da dann mehr Müll als früher gibt, hängt sicher davon ab, ob die Freibäder regulär öffnen.


----------



## thanatos (18. Juni 2020)

ja bei uns trifft es auch zu ,wo in der Stadt alles zu ist zieht es die Bevölkerung wieder in die Natur
sieht man schon an den Nummernschildern - ja es ist etwas mehr Müll da - aber Ferkel
gibt es bei uns auch genug und das es nun ein bischen mehr ist sch... egal


----------



## jkc (18. Juni 2020)

Moin, bei uns ist es definitiv mehr Müll, Bzw. dieser an Stellen an denen sich sonst kein Mensch hin verirrt, inzwischen nimmt es wieder etwas ab, durch die Lockerungen gehen vermutlich mehr Drecksäue wieder anderen Beschäftigungen nach. Gut so.

Grüße JK


----------



## Elmar Elfers (18. Juni 2020)

Ich gehe morgens mit unserem Hund an der Elbe immer eine große Runde. Am "Strand" zwischen Nienstedten und Anfang Blankenese. Überall sind in den Sommermonaten Mülleimer auf dem Grünstreifen am Wasser aufgestellt. Dennoch schaffen es die Menschen nicht, ihren Müll wegzuwerfen. Doch, sie schaffen es: Zwischen die Büsche oder einfach an der Feuerstelle oder dem Picknickplatz. Dieses asoziale Verhalten tritt zwar im Sommer häufig an unserem Elbestück auf, aber momentan deutlich stärker als sonst. Woran es liegt? Keine Ahnung. Besonders schlimm: Viele zerschlagen ihre Flaschen an den Steinen. Der Hund von Freunden hatte bereits einen großen Schnitt im Pfotenballen. Und Kinder laufen hier gerne barfuß herum. Man kann immer nur für sich feststellen, dass die Erziehung Früchte trug und man weiß, wie man sich in der Natur verhält ...


----------



## phirania (18. Juni 2020)

Hier bei uns haben sich die Leute mehr in der Natur versteckt um nicht so schnell endeckt zuwerden von den Ordnungshütern.
An solchen Stellen gab es umsomehr Müll.


----------

